# Mag Base for a Nogaflex Holder NF1018?



## Splat (Apr 3, 2012)

Tried contacting Noga but so far I've no answer. I have a Nogaflex holder (NF1018) and was wondering if Noga offers a mag base to use with it? The 3/8" lower arm has a flat machined into it so ....  I guess I could get a cheap mag base, drill a 3/8" hole for the arm, them drill another hole perpendicular for a set screw to secure the flat of the lower arm into the base.... Don't know how sturdy it'd be. (I know, just try it, right )


----------



## mitsue (Apr 3, 2012)

You might be able to buy the base mounting ball and fine ajustment from Starret.  I have a model 660 like in the link.
http://www.amazon.com/Starrett-660-Indicator-Holder-Triple-Jointed/dp/B002BWRPPI

I was surprised by the review in the link Bill posted :
http://www.amazon.com/NOGA-NogaFlex-Holder-Model-NF1018/dp/B0006J49MA
 "It is heavier and less rigid than other holders. I wouldn't trust it beyond a 
couple thou in a horizontal spindle."

I use my Starret horizontal all the time and have not noticed any problem.


----------



## Splat (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. I actually bought the cheap mag base from Harbor Freight. Included is a small bushing that fits on the Nogaflex and allows me to use it with the mag base.  $10 well spent.


----------

